# Jeff's Rub recipe.. Paprika???



## yankee bill (Jan 15, 2008)

O.K., so I Just bought his recipe and it calls for Paprika but does not specify a type... i.e. Hungarian, Spanish etc...

Does anyone know which one he uses? Just use which one I like the best? 

I'd imagine it makes a difference as they taste quite different.


Thanks,

YB


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 15, 2008)

I am not sure what Jeff uses, but from my personal experience, Hungarian Paprika is better.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 15, 2008)

YB,
The Hungarian is the  highest quality. 
If you dont have it then using another paprika will be fine just make sure its fresh, less than a couple months old.


----------



## richtee (Jan 15, 2008)

Take it from the Mad Hunky...HUNGARIAN!


----------



## walking dude (Jan 15, 2008)

ditto

but one time i wuld like to give the smoked spanish just one shot


----------



## yankee bill (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies guy's. 

I agree, I think Hungarian is the tastiest as well, and use it the most for all my other cooking and rubs also. Just wasn't sure if Jeff used a different variety for some reason.


Hey Alan, meant to mention that I like your Avtar pic.... I was a Deputy in Portsmouth for 8 yrs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














YB


----------



## flash (Jan 15, 2008)

All the bottles I use just say Paprika. Those are the ones I use.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 15, 2008)

you ACTUALLY ADMIT TO THAT?..........LOLOLOL....j/k


----------



## flash (Jan 15, 2008)

I use the cheap stuff


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 15, 2008)

What Richtee said... Hungarian first choice, Spanish second. I use both including the Spanish smoked version.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 15, 2008)

No, no...you want the one with the black label.  I believe it is harvested from a country called "Samsclub" or something like that!


----------



## richtee (Jan 15, 2008)

AJ, get a small can of the good stuff- Segezd is one brand- and do a comparison. You WILL notice a better flavor. Or maybe a different one. But that's better, believe me   ;{)


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 15, 2008)

Jeffs Rib Rub.,,an Overdose Of Paprika..geez ..i Would Add More Garlic And Onion....my Recipe For A Rub..ask Me I Wont Charge You..as For Jeffs Recipe..thers No Envolved Flavors.your Over Powered With Paprika..makes The Rest Of Ingrediants Outcasts Cut Then Paprika To 1/3 Of Recipe..but This Is Just Me..


----------



## walking dude (Jan 15, 2008)

you are are your own with THAT statement.............

i do admit for some things, i fine tune it more........but for butts........i won't use anything else

wow......nutting like biting the hand that runs this forum


----------

